# Hi all I'm Tony new member



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all new to the site looking for a good coffee machine out for some advice thought this would be the ideal place

after a good hx espresso machine with good steam as main use would be cuppaccino

any advice would be great thanks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! What's your budget? Andy


----------



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello thanks !

Probably looking at something that is around 1000-1300 new but wouldn't probably be buying second hand so hopefully something like  600-700

been told about a few different machines looking at something like the expobar brewtus iv, rocket or profitec pro 500


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you got a grinder? Don't skimp on that, just as important as the machine


----------



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Not yet have just sold my old machine bean to cup delonghi prima Donna to buy buy something I can make better coffee with

was good if you want coffee better than instant quickly


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a brand new Fracino Classico for £900 delivered direct from the factory


----------



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks but really swaying towards to brewtus iv atm


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can you plumb it in? If so lee at foundry is selling an excellent expo


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The post count is there to get people interacting before snaffling up deals - not showing they can count...

Consider yourself told off - poor form!


----------



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yes can plumb it in think I saw that one was it 600 plus vat, did send a pm as he asked for the thread to be closed so unsure if he still has it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sadler89 said:


> Yes can plumb it in think I saw that one was it 600 plus vat, did send a pm as he asked for the thread to be closed so unsure if he still has it


Build up your posts , then you can access the sales threads , read the sales guidelines when you do .


----------



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Im on the sales part already but he asked the moderators to close and said will try and sell it another way so unsure if he still has it because of that

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33845-FS-Expobar-Brewtus-IV-(build-date-October-2014)

thanks for the help though


----------

